# Grizzly 5, shipping 1



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the review. A larger jointer is high on my wish list.


----------



## gvales (Dec 30, 2011)

I've wrote this a few times now….go inside a ups freight warehouse….you will wonder how anything ever gets delivered in one piece!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I guess SHIP happens…....................


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I've got a similar jointer. Works great. Only beef I've had is that I've had trouble keep the fence at 90 degrees. I've tightened it so hard I'm afraid the bolt will snap, but there are a lot of moving parts on that fence.


----------



## cso (Jan 15, 2011)

I just took delivery of this same jointer last month. Tables not co-planer, I took care of. The table lips were way out of alignment. I had to get new ones from grizzly, no problem they shipped them. The fence had some damage, they sent me a new fence, never asked for the old one back. Customer service is second to none. How are they making money? Oh, I forgot the Chinese worker makes $1.36 an hour according to 2012 stats.


----------



## BoardSMITH (Mar 15, 2012)

I have had one of thses for three years now and I have to say I am delighted with how it works. When I turn it on, it is in use for at least 1 to 4 hours at a time.

Look closely at the Grizzly, it is almost identical to the Delta DJ-20 but with a spiral head and several hundred dollas less cost.


----------

